# Fightstar - A City on Fire



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

This is the new track from Fightstar and I have to say I think it is their best offering to date, even though it is a little politically charged.

They have really developed their sound through their past two albums. I'm looking forward to hearing more of their new stuff.

What does everyone think?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have never really listened to their music, so i cant really comment on that one in depth, it sounds good though, i like this alot

hope you dont mind me postin this cover on your thread


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great cover of that song!


----------

